# Autumn colours in Portugal- You will be surprised!! (Vol. 1)



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

This was thread compiled by a portuguese forumer, JohnnyMass, with photos he took in the *Serra da Estrela *natural park. 
It was an instant hit!! Hopefully you will enjoy it as much as we did 



JohnnyMass said:


> First stop *Planalto Beirão*. You can see the *Serra do Caramulo* in the distance!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that's all folks! Hope you liked this tour, showcasing central Portugal's most beautiful autumn landscapes. But don't be sad because there is more to come


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Wonderful the highest mountain of continental Portugal:cheers:


----------



## señor cara de papa (Aug 10, 2007)

:applause: excellent thread! i love Portugal and autumn so there isn´t more i could ask for(well maybe some pretty portuguse girls )


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

*Muito Obrigado!*

Wow. Just beautiful! Thanks for posting.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

As árvores também ficam amarelas e vermelhas ao nível do mar em Portugal?


----------



## waytovietnam (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah. Great pictures. I like them, Autumn colours in Portugal is very suggestive


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks for your comments everyone! Im glad u liked seeing a different side of Portugal, one that isn't the traditional touristy beach spot of the far south (the Algarve) 


schmidt said:


> As árvores também ficam amarelas e vermelhas ao nível do mar em Portugal?


Sim mas um pouco mais tarde que nas regiões mais frias do interior do país e das montanhas. No entanto no Alentejo e no Algarve existem muito poucas árvores de folha caduca. 
O João fez também um thread sobre o Porto, que fica na costa, que eu hei-de postar aqui em breve e aí poderás ver que os tons são tão belos quanto nas nossas serras!


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm glad you all liked the photos! And I must thank Fern for his wonderful translation!:lol:


----------



## Pacific_leopard (Apr 9, 2006)

beautiful portugal!


----------



## Vrachar (Jun 17, 2005)

Very beautiful photos! :drool: :drool: :applause:


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks for the comments guys 
I might post another one of Joao's threads soon!


----------



## Tico_ES (Nov 19, 2007)

nice pics

loved the "Cabeça do Velho"


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow, beautiful Portugal!


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

It's IMPRESSIVE!!! An extremely beautiful place!!


----------

